# Two New Turn Table Mechanisms.



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone, 
(I don't know if this is the most appropriate forum to do this post... I guess turn tables have a girder. I hope this makes it ok to post here, anyhow)


Here at Eaglewings we have built a few turn tables in the past; when we first designed our turn table it was a pretty simple design which was manually operated. Over the years people interested in having us building a turn table, made suggestions to improve or change the design to accomplish what they envisioned for their projects. 
Our latest turn table design until now consisted of a control box that moves the girder back and forth and allows the operator align the girder to the desired track. This mechanism involved having wires run to the girder and to the track to operate the turn table. If for some reason you wanted to take the girder out of the turn table you had to disconnect wires and then reconnect them once you were ready to place the girder back to the turn table. 
To solve this inconvenience we came up with a mechanism that provides power to the track and the girder for operation without the need of wires. This new design consist of copper rings at the bottom of the girder that once mounted in place the rings make contact with a couple of terminals installed at the bottom of the turn table which supplies the girder and track with the power needed to operate. 
Here are a few pictures of a turn table with this new mechanism. 









Pic 1









Pic 2









Pic 3









Pic 4

The second mechanism was an specific request; it is a simple gear mechanism with a turn wheel. As you can see the system is very basic but it is yet another option. The girder can still be pulled out and replaced to the turn table without using any tools; making it easier to do maintenance, detailing or adjustments to the girder.








Pic 1









Pic 2









Pic 3









Pic 4


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it. This would be a great addition to mine or most any other's large-scale layout. 


















Please note that some of your picture links above do not work, but you presented enough to give us the idea. I have taken the liberty of showing two of the four available images.


----------

